# Mehrbenutzer T-Online DSL



## interface (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir nun auch DSL gegönnt und habe zu meinen ISDN Anschluß noch DSL mit T-Online rausgelassen.

Haben nun ein kleines Prob.
Im Siemens Router trage ich meine T-Online Daten ein und stelle eine Verbindung zum internet her.
Vom Laptop und PC auch kein Prob.
Nun hatte ich früher ja ISDN und meine Frau und mein Sohn waren als weitere Benutzer in der T-Online Software angelegt so das jeder sich einwählen und über Outlook seine eMails abrufen konnte.
Wenn sich nun jemand anderes einwählen möchte als der Benutzer als der der im Router hinterlegt ist komm in der T-Online Software der Fehler das ich ja schon angemeldet bin.
Wie kann ich das Prob am besten lösen damit alle drei jeweils ihre emails über Outlook bekommen 
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

Happy weekend

bye

 :super


----------



## Andreas Späth (8. April 2005)

Einfach die Mitbenutzernamen als Login bei Outlook angeben.
Dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## interface (19. April 2005)

Hab ich versucht aber hat leider auch nicht hingehauen vielleicht hast ja noch eine Idee


----------

